# It's time for a group bomb



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

It has come to my attention that there is BOTL in dire need of a bombing. I haven't played in the last couple of group raids, not from lack of desire, but building up the arsenal for a particular effort. Your mission, should you choose to accept, is highly classified. Post your intent to join the raiding party and I'll PM you instructions. Please continue the running list below in your post.

1. Munkey


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I just can't help myself ...

1. Munkey
2. massphatness


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining


I think I can be of service.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sign me up. I have some Karma to spread. :r :r

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Someone is in big trouble!! I may be able to help at the end of the week, I will PM you if I can.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

ir13 and Goodfella are in on this.

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

PM me with some info. I think I'll be able to drop a few. :tu

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> PM me with some info. I think I'll be able to drop a few. :tu


It would be great if you would use your personal bomb delivery service gal (or Mrs. Bax).


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> It would be great if you would use your personal bomb delivery service gal (or Mrs. Bax).


I might be able to send a 8X10 glossy if the real one isn't available.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sniff, sniff*

I love the smell of cordite.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> I might be able to send a 8X10 glossy if the real one isn't available.


bomb deliveries run through Wi :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> bomb deliveries run through Wi :r


I might be able to send somethng your way... wink wink...


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Bax said:


> PM me with some info. I think I'll be able to drop a few. :tu
> 
> 1. Munkey
> 2. massphatness
> ...


8. longknocker

Ready to go!!!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

PM me with some info. I think I'll be able to drop a few. :tu

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

What a surprise... I'm in.

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider
10. DBall

:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider
10. DBall
11. Ahbroody

what the hell Im in also. just got some new gurks and a few other things


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider
10. DBall
11. Ahbroody
12. dwhitacre

There are some hard hitters in this group!!!:gn


----------



## nonameman (May 18, 2007)

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider
10. DBall
11. Ahbroody
12. dwhitacre
13. nonameman

This should be a blast!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

1. Munkey
2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider
10. DBall
11. Ahbroody
12. dwhitacre
13. nonameman
14. jaycarla

Spin up missles 15-19 and 25-29!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Going out by Crazy Munkey Mail on Wednesday
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 6357


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> 1. Munkey
> 2. massphatness
> 3. EMSinTraining
> 4. Mike32312
> ...


With a list like that how can you say no.
Send me the instructions. Fast Company is warming up the engines.

Al


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

1. Munkey
_ 2. massphatness
3. EMSinTraining
4. Mike32312
5. ir13
6. Goodfella
7. Bax
8. Longknocker
9. Eternal Rider
10. DBall
11. Ahbroody
12. dwhitacre
13. nonameman
14. jaycarla
15. ahc4353_
16. Deucer

I'd be happy to help. PM me with the targeting infos.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pm me when the launch date is :tu hopefully I have something to send before then


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

OK, does everyone have the info? I hope I didn't miss anyone. PM me if you still need it.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

I couldn't wait any longer! Bomb #1 on its way to target! Target in sight!
Delivery Confirmation# 0307 1790 0002 3449 9635


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

A little something went out vial hot biker babe:ss


----------



## nonameman (May 18, 2007)

Something will go BOOM this week! :cb

DC# 0407 1469 9100 1210 2029


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fast Company has taken off.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Bomb sent this morning!!!

It has a long flight from NorCal!!!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone else launched yet? Mine goes out tomorrow. 
:mn


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Just finished arming (taping) the missle. Bird will be in the air tomorrow!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Boxed labeled and taped. Will deploy tomorrow in the AM.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

longknocker said:


> I couldn't wait any longer! Bomb #1 on its way to target! Target in sight!
> Delivery Confirmation# 0307 1790 0002 3449 9635


Target Hit! 6:39 P.M. April 24, 2008! No word on damage report yet! I can't wait to see the response from all the mass destruction to come!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Oooh who's the BOTL who lives in Alexandria, VA.. that's 20 minutes from me!!

*hides in shelter*


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Incoming...

0308 0730 0000 7006 Haha


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, since the secret is out:

#0103 8555 7493 7267 7821


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

I was debating waiting til I got home to fire off my payload face to face, but I couldn't wait, its out today.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

IR13 & Goodfella's 

DC # 0103 8555 7494 4650 8235


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Went out in the AM. 
0307 1790 0000 8974 6656 :tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Sent today!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Put mine in the mail today.
DC#0306032000068022549

Harland


----------

